# American Amateur FT



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Any results?


----------



## mjcrow (Oct 19, 2007)

open is a quad with 3 retired
very hot


----------



## Ken Barton (Jun 7, 2010)

Jim -you're there running,aren't you?


----------



## Ken Barton (Jun 7, 2010)

Scratched /heat?


----------



## Danny Castro (Jan 31, 2012)

I know there was 23 back to the water blind, all I know is Ryan has 5 back Ali, Crystal, Clue, Albert , and Frazier


----------



## Gerry Clinchy (Aug 7, 2007)

Amateur?
------------------


----------



## ida richards (Jun 10, 2012)

Am callbacks to water blind: 1,2,6,8,10,12,13,20,21,23,25,26,28,30,31,32,33,35,42,43,45

21 dogs total


----------



## Danny Castro (Jan 31, 2012)

I know there are 16 back for the 4 th in the open and Ryan has back all five Ali, Crystal, Clue, Albert, and Frazier


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Derby Results, as told to me:

1st) #7 Piper - Owned by Josie Ottman - Handled by Jason Baker
2nd) #4 Boogie - Owned by Karen McCullah - Handled by Jason Baker
3rd) #2 Calli - Owned and Handled by Wayne Moore (trained by Jason Baker)
4th) #13 Bee - Owned by Cary Phillips - Handled by Jason Baker
RJ) #11 Tru - Owned by Kip Kemp - Handled by Jason Baker
JAMs: #9 Onyx - Owned by Lawrence Hall - Handled by Jason Baker
#16 Jed - Owned by Rod Anderson - Handled by Jason Baker
#15 Kay - Owned by Lyle Norwood - Handled by Jason Baker
#14 Mickey - Owned and Handled by Robby Bickley

Congratulations to All!

rita


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

well it certainly appears jason, his dogs and clients had a nice day!

congrats!


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

Congrats to Jason! So happy for my Boogie's first trial!
And this may have never happened before, I don't know, but Boogie, Calli and Bee are littermates from Wayne Moore's breeding Jazz to Stinger! 
I wish I was there to see it and root for all of the pups from that litter. We've been hoping they'd do well and three of them placing in a trial is so cool. 




Frank Jones said:


> Derby Results, as told to me:
> 
> 1st) #7 Piper - Owned by Josie Ottman - Handled by Jason Baker
> 2nd) #4 Boogie - Owned by Karen McCullah - Handled by Jason Baker
> ...


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Karen McCullah said:


> Congrats to Jason! So happy for my Boogie's first trial!
> And this may have never happened before, I don't know, but Boogie, Calli and Bee are littermates from Wayne Moore's breeding Jazz to Stinger!
> I wish I was there to see it and root for all of the pups from that litter. We've been hoping they'd do well and three of them placing in a trial is so cool.


Congratulations to all of you!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Open Results (probably partial) - As Told to Me:

1) #4 Karma - Worth-It's Tempting Fate: Owner - Vicki Worthington, Handler - Al Arthur
2) #48 Shooter - FC Seaside's Rogue Warrior: Owner - Chip McEwen, Handler - Al Arthur Shooter earns his FC!!!
3) #13 Ali - FC-AFC Lane's Let's Get Ready to Rumble: Owner - Bobby Lane, Handler - Ryan Brasseaux
4) #36 Huck - FC Huckleberry Fin: Owner - Chip McEwen, Handler - Al Arthur

Congratulations to ALL, especially to Chip McEwen . . . 

rita


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

More sketchy info on Open Results, without names or numbers, I'm afraid:

Ryan Brasseaux had two JAMs and one of his clients got a JAM - no further info available at this time . . . 

Al Arthur had four JAMs and Jerry Kampius also received a JAM . . . 

rita


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Won't it be fun to put out retriever results this week!!! Congrats to team Piper!!!!


----------



## joanne2m2 (Apr 13, 2005)

Congratulations Vicki and Dave! We're so proud of Karma and her Blue Ribbon!!


Joanne


----------

